# need help...video



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

what in the world are they doing??? im assuming that they are just fighting but i really dont know*J/D**J/D**frown










any feedback will be deeply appreciated

thank you


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

wow they really arent happy with each other


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

being barbs


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

typical behavior? being PO'ed?


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

That is why they call them "aggressive".

Rose


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

thank you all...that is whati thought it was


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

You should put that to some Rocky music


----------



## Cheffish (Jul 1, 2009)

Put the bully in time out for a bit..


----------

